# t-mobile  vertragswechsel



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

hallo,

meiner freundin ist folgendes passiert: sie erhielt einen anruf von t-mobile und bekam die auskunft, dass ihr aufgrund langer kundentreue die grundgebühr erlassen wird und die gesprächsgebühren günstiger werden.
das war der inhalt des ganzen gesprächs. es erfolgte kein hinweis auf einen vertragswechsel oder so etwas.
als die neue rechnung kam, musste sie mit erstaunen feststellen, dass man einfach ihren vertrag gewechselt hat, und twar in den relax 500, den teuersten für vieltelefonierer und ihre rechnung dadurch viel höher ausfiel als sonst.
hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen ge,acht und wie geht man am besten gegen einen solchen [edit] vor?


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2005)

An T-Mobile wenden und Vertragsänderung rückgängig machen. Bei sowas sind nicht selten s. g. "Drücker" beteiligt.


----------

